# mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!



## Robert (18 November 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe eine Frage bezüglich meiner Telekomrechnung.
Und zwar ist der Betrag für diesen Monat viel zu hoch...
Als ich nachgesehen habe woran das liegt bin ich auch fündig geworden, und zwar hat die "Firma" mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG einen Eintrag ganz unten.
Dort wird behauptet ich hätte eine 0900 Nummer angerufen, was meiner Ansicht nach NICHT der Fall ist.
Die wollen mich 49 € zahlen lassen und ich sehe das nicht ein.

Was kann man machen, bzw WAS sollte ich eurer Meinung nach tun ?


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*

Wenn Du Dir sicher bist daß weder Du noch jemand anders von Deinem Telefon eine 0900 angerufen hast, dann kannst Du den Betrag rückbuchen lassen und den unstrittigen Betrag sofort wieder überweisen. Dann muß sich das 0900-Unternehmen direkt an Dich wenden. Parallel dazu würde ich mir eine 0900-Sperre einrichten lassen.


----------



## Teleton (18 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*



> Dann muß sich das 0900-Unternehmen direkt an Dich wenden.


Halt,der "Kunde" muß die Rechnung von sich aus beweisbar rügen (innerhalb von 8 Wochen) siehe §45 i TKG. Ohne rechtzeitige Einwendung ist sonst bei manchen Gerichten schon an dieser Stelle Schluß.

Um welche Nummer geht es denn?


----------



## Hippo (18 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*



Teleton schrieb:


> Halt,der "Kunde" muß die Rechnung von sich aus beweisbar rügen (innerhalb von 8 Wochen) siehe §45 i TKG.



Meinst Du damit daß er sich direkt an die "mr.netgroup GmbH & Co.KG" wenden muß? Wenn ja hatte ich das bisher falsch verstanden. Ich dachte es reicht der Telekom-Rechnung zu widersprechen.


----------



## Teleton (19 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*

Wenn es als "Beträge andere Anbieter" auf der Rechnung steht ist dort auch die Adresse genannt wohin die Einwendungen gehen. Das kann der Drittanbieter selbst sein oder ein von ihm beauftragter Dienstleister. Die "mr.netgroup GmbH & Co.KG" und die Tochtergesellschaften machen sowohl Forderungseinzug für Dritte als auch Bewirtschaftung eigener Rufnummern. 
Egal, wenn die als Ansprechpartner auf der Rechnung stehen gehen da auch die Einwedungen hin.
Den eigenen Netzbetreiber (z.B. Telekom) informiert man -falls man die Rechnung kürzen will- darüber welche Kürzungen vorgenommen wurden und welche Rechnungsanteile getilgt werden.


----------



## Robert (19 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*

Also...

Ja, ich hab mich an Mr. Netgroup gewendet, nachdem ich bei der Telekom angerufen habe und die Abbuchung unterbrochen habe (die meinten ich hab jetzt 30 Tage Zeit)
Als ich bei Mr. Netgroup angerufen hab, kam nur ne automatische Ansage, die mich nirgends hingeleitet hat.
Dann hab ich ne E-Mail geschrieben und den Einzelverbindungsnachweis gefordert.
Der wurde mir dann auch geschickt und es handelt sich um diese Nummer: 0900555441030

Diese hab ich im Internet nicht gefunden, kann mir einer verraten was es mit dieser Nummer auf sich hat?
Außerdem stand im EVB dass ich 2mal telefoniert hätte, insgesamt ca. 1700 sek lang, das wären ungefähr 30 min !? Und das glaube ich kaum...

2 weitere Fragen hätt ich noch und zwar: 

1: Wenn die Nummer im EVB steht, wurde dann zwangsläufig angerufen?
2: Wenn im EVB steht ich hätte diese Nummer angerufen, war es dann wirklich ein Anruf, der die Kosten mit sich trug oder könnte es auch ein Download gewesen sein? (das hat die nette Dame von der Telekom gesagt)


----------



## Captain Picard (19 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*



Robert schrieb:


> Der wurde mir dann auch geschickt und es handelt sich um diese Nummer: 0900555441030
> 
> Diese hab ich im Internet nicht gefunden, kann mir einer verraten was es mit dieser Nummer auf sich hat?





> Ihre Sucheingabe war zu lang. Die gesuchte Rufnummer wurde auf 7 Stellen gekürzt.
> 0900 - 5 - 554410
> Diensteanbieter:
> M.  D.
> ...



Der aus rechtlichen oben gekürzte Name  kann hier http://bo2005.regtp.de/prg/srvcno/srvcno900.asp 
abgefragt werden  

bzw taucht in diesem PDF Dokument  auf http://www.zschopau.de/online/stadtkurier/200910.pdf

Welche Zusammenhänge da bestehn, vermag ich im Moment noch nicht zu erkennen
Es gibt keinerlei Hinweis, was sich für ein "Mehrwert"dienst unter dieser Nummer verbergen soll
Die Adresse ist soweit sich es aus Google/maps erkennen läßt, ein völlig unbeschriebenes Blatt
 bzw eine  Wohnung in einem Reihenhaus


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*

Hab in dem Südkurier aber nichts gefunden...
Danke


----------



## Unregistriert (19 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*

upps Stadtkurier


----------



## Reducal (19 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*



Robert schrieb:


> 0900555441030


Steckt eine etwas schlüpfrige Sache dahinter: h**p://www.meinfeuchtesgeheimnis.de/telefonsex.html

Wie die Nummer auf deinen EVN kommt, wäre nun zu ermitteln. Irgend was wurde aber von deinem Anschluss aus gemacht, von wem auch immer!


----------



## Aka-Aka (19 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*

@Reducal: Schau mal ins Whois, ein alter Bekannter, wegen dem ich vor vielen Jahren schon mal in der *Dietlindenstraße 15* war...

M* M*, der ... etwas gewöhnungsbedürftige... Schloßherr aus Olmütz, der aber die Adresse in Mainz angibt im Handelsregister der *Actualiser sro *(ehemals Voxmedia Group)

Früher war auch mal ein recht interessanter G*W* aus *Pulheim* der Gesellschafter (Pulheim-Panama-Connection? Ja, aber nicht *die*jenige, der ich anfangs hinterher gegraben habe. 

Diesen meine ich

Über M*M* braucht man ja nichts mehr erzählen, den findet man über Google ganz einfach: Immer dem Gestank nach!

siehe whois meinfeuchtesg***.de
Da steht nichts von der unbekannten Dame aus Zschopau, nur der seltsame Mönch.


----------



## Reducal (20 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*

Hippo hat mich auch schon gefragt, wie ich auf den Zusammenhang kam. Mir scheint es so, als würde da gerade an den Seiten gebastelt werden. Ich hatte übrigens nur nach den Daten der Zschopauerin gesucht und kam über ein Link von Yasni.de auf die Seiten, wo sie gestern Nachmittag noch im Impressum stand (bot getragene Wäsche an). Eine Unterseite der MZlerin führte dann zu der Seite mit der 0900er Nummer.


----------



## Aka-Aka (20 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*

Das ist doch schon bei den Dialern so gewesen, dass da an den Seiten gebastelt wurden und plötzlich ganz andere Verantwortlichkeiten zu finden waren. Was war das noch gleich für ein Dialerfall... Matlock, glaube ich. Da tauchte dann plötzlich ein liber kleiner Aconti mit einem ganz anderen Impressum auf. Securecasting war das damals, wenn mich mein seiner elektronisdchen Unterstützung beraubvtes Hirn nicht täuscht. [edit: Am Adressierungsmerkmal für den 090090000928 fand sich plötzlich ein anderes Impressum und ein anderer Dialer, das war die Sache damals]

Es ist ja nie jemand verantwortlich. Irgendetwas an der Sache stinkt. Nur: wenn der tschechische Mainzer beteiligt ist, braucht man eine gute Nase, weil die Luft in seinem tschechischen Sexsklavenschloß ja ohnehin nicht gut ist. Wer findet schon eine verwesende Ratte auf einer Müllkippe?


----------



## Unregistriert (20 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*

Hallo, 

ich habe genau dasselbe Problem:
Ich habe bei der betreffenden Firma, der mr. netgroup Eimsürich eingelegt und mittlerweile eine Mahnung erhalten. Ich weiß nicht, was ich machen soll, den Mahnungsbetrag überweisen oder ignorieren auch ich habe die 0900 Nummern nicht angerufen da ich zu den Uhrzeiten nicht zu Hause war!!!

Was würdet ihr tun?


----------



## Hippo (21 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*

Genau das was in diesem Thread schon beschrieben wurde ...
So lang ist der noch nicht daß Du ihn nicht durchlesen könntest


----------



## Unregistriert (28 November 2010)

*AW: mr.netgroup GmbH Co.KG 0900 Nummer (nicht) angerufen ?!*

oh mann aber wie soll das funktionieren.. ich bin mir sicher dass da nichts war... gibts zu diesem kontakt auch ne emailadresse?


----------



## LouPesa (13 August 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe ebenfalls eine Rechnung unter "Beträge anderer Anbieter" von mr.net group GmbH & Co. KG erhalten.
Meine FritzBox ist seit ewigen Zeiten für ausgehende 0900-Anrufe gesperrt und es befindet sich kein Eintrag zu einem solchen Anruf in meiner Telefonliste,
in der in der FritzBox jeweils die letzten 399 Anrufe nach zu sehen sind.
Der Rechnungseinzug erfolgte von meinem Telefonanbieter (1&1) drei Tage nach der normalen Abbuchung.
Ich habe den Betrag zurück buchen lassen und mich direkt mit einem Widerspruch an die mr.net group in Flensburg gewendet.
Leider scheinen die Herrschaften es nicht für nötig zu befinden, mir zu antworten, sondern haben mir inzwischen die 2. Mahnung zzgl. Gebühren gesendet 
Abwarten?


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2012)

für was GENAU wurde eine Rechnung gestellt? Gibt es da eine Mehrwertnummer dazu oder irgendeinen Hinweis? (ggf. bitte per PN schicken, damit die Daten nicht öffentlich hier stehen)


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2012)

PN war nicht Profilnachricht gemeint. 
Na macht nix.
mr.net rechnet so viel ab, da weiß man halt nicht genau, worum es geht.
Wie kommst Du auf 0900?
Schau in der Liste auch mal nach unerklärlichen 01805


----------



## LouPesa (13 August 2012)

Sorry, ich weiß nicht, wie man ne PN schreibt?

0900 stand doch weiter oben in diesem Thread.
Wie schon gesagt, in meiner Liste der letzten 399 Anrufe befinden sich nur Einträge zu privaten Anrufen bekannter Nummern.
0900 ist schon immer für ausgehende Anrufe gesperrt.
Zahlungen für irgendwelche I-Net-Dinge erledige ich grundsätzlich per Handy oder PayPal und niemals über meine FN-Nummer.


----------



## LouPesa (13 August 2012)

Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Schau in der Liste auch mal nach unerklärlichen 01805


 
habe auch keine 0180er Nummer angerufen


----------



## Hippo (13 August 2012)

Eine PN heißt hier "Unterhaltung", findest Du oben rechts


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2012)

Hieß immer PN, heißt immer PN und die Erde ist eine Scheibe. Sorry, "Unterhaltung" finde ich doof. Vielleicht muß ich mal den XenForo-Support "unterhalten" 
wo ist denn jetzt diese depperte "Wir-sagen-ihnen-womit-sie-abgezockt-wurden-Seite" von mr-next-id-net-trulala?
Ah, da:
http://www.rechnungsinfo.de/
vielleicht kommt man da ja weiter.


----------



## LouPesa (13 August 2012)

Hippo schrieb:


> Eine PN heißt hier "Unterhaltung", findest Du oben rechts


 
Vielen Dank  ...wäre ich nie drauf gekommen :/


----------



## Aka-Aka (13 August 2012)

Missverständnis... Ich schrieb "mit PN war nicht Profilnachricht gemeint", weil LouPesa eine solche geschrieben hatte, die ist auch angekommen... Hilft aber nix, noch weiß man ja nicht, worum es geht.



> ich habe ebenfalls eine Rechnung unter "Beträge anderer Anbieter" von mr.net group GmbH & Co. KG erhalten.


Du meinst, Du hast eine Rechnung gekriegt von 1&1 und da stand was von mr.net group drauf?
Normales Festnetztelefon? Wohl, denn Du schreibst: 





> Meine FritzBox ist seit ewigen Zeiten für ausgehende 0900-Anrufe gesperrt


 also gehst du von einer 0900 aus. EVN hast Du nicht, aber je nach Anbieter kannste den noch kriegen. Oder eben unter rechnungsinfo.de


> Der Rechnungseinzug erfolgte von meinem Telefonanbieter (1&1)


Moment. War da nicht 'mal was mit 1und1 und irgendwelchen Zugangsdaten?

edit: Jepp:
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/thre...t-gehackt-und-0137-gewählt.37602/#post-343072


Und die haben dir eine Extrarechnung nur über den Mr.net-Mist geschickt?


> Ich habe den Betrag zurück buchen lassen und mich direkt mit einem Widerspruch an die mr.net group in Flensburg gewendet. Leider scheinen die Herrschaften es nicht für nötig zu befinden, mir zu antworten


wie hast Du den Widerspruch denn gemacht? Mail? Fax? Telefon?


----------



## LouPesa (22 August 2012)

Ich habe den Widerspruch schriftlich (per echter Post ) an die geschickt.
Inzwischen habe ich darauf hin einen Einzelverbindungsnachweis von denen erhalten.....und....siehe da
an den besagten Tagen, an denen die Telefonate von meinem Festnetzanschluss geführt worden sein sollen
war ich definitiv bei meinem Freund in Lübeck!
Ein Gespräch zu der Nummer 0900 5556093 hat am Samstag Abend statt gefunden, das zweite,
selbe Nummer am Sonntag  um 15:13 Uhr - zu der Zeit befand ich mich auf der A1, auf der Rückfahrt
zu mir nach hause.
Da müssen wohl meine Katzen, dreister Weise, in meiner Abwesenheit die 0900 Nummer in meiner
FritzBox frei geschaltet haben und diese zwei Telefonate geführt haben.
Ist doch der Hammer


----------



## tommy tulpe (22 August 2012)

Hallo,

Laut  Datenbank der Bundesnetzagentur ist der *Diensteanbieter* der Rufnummer


0900 - 5 - 556093 
  die Firman





MindMatics
Aktiengesellschaft
Marcel-Breuer-Str. 18 

80807 München  


*Datum der Zuteilung der Rufnummer: *
7.Februar.2008 ; 7:46 Uhr


Mfg Tommy


----------



## Reducal (22 August 2012)

MindMatics ist aber kein Anbieter. Die müsste man mal fragen, was sie mit der Nummer tatsächlich machen oder besser gesagt, wer sie wirklich nutzt.


----------



## Mellycolonia (7 April 2013)

Hallo,
ich hab ne Mahnungvon nr.net group erhalten. Diese Bezieht sich auf " Mehrwertdienste" die ich genutzt haben soll. Doch es wurden keine 0900 Nummern gewählt.
Ich in bei Net.Cologne, soll ich die morgen mal anrufen und mich dort erkundigen oder diese Mahnung mit Hinweis bei Nichtzahlung wird das Inkassobüro eingeschaltet einfach ignorieren???
Was mich befremdlich stimmt, wenn man mir was zur Last legt, dann schreibt man mich mit meinem Namen Sehr geehrte Frau ..... an, und nicht mit Sehr geehrter Kunde.

Haben Sie einen Rat für mich wie ich mich verhalten soll?

Vielen Dank für Ihr Bemühen im voraus.

Lg
Mellycolonia


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2013)

Nicht anrufen sondern die Net-Groupies anschreiben (mit gelber Post so antik auf Papier) und fragen welche Mehrwertdienste Du in Anspruch genommen haben sollst. Die wollen Kohle von Dir nicht Net.Cologne.
Wenn Du nicht innerhalb einer Woche Aufklärung hast forderst Du ein qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TkG an (Einschreiben/Rückschein)


----------



## Mellycolonia (7 April 2013)

Danke für die so schnelle Antwort  
Werde morgen direkt mal "antiquiert mit der gelben Post" das Einschreiben / Rückschein an die Groupies verschicken.

Vielen lieben Dank und einen schönen Sonntagabend.

LG 
Mellycolonia


----------



## Hippo (7 April 2013)

Die erste Anfrage kannst auch mit 58 ct frankiert schicken. Da tut das Einschreiben noch nicht not


----------



## Mellycolonia (7 April 2013)

Ok, danke für die Infos.

LG


----------



## Didi 46 (13 April 2013)

Hallo. Hab da mal ein Anliegen.
Habe Heute eine Mahnung bekommen vom Inkasso Büro the collection group.
Und zwar läuft das über mr.netgroup Gmbh.
Jetzt der Haken. Die angeblichen Rechnungen sind vom 7.06.2010 und 5.07.2010.
Die schreiben nur Hauptforderung und Rechnungs nr. und nicht wofür.
Ich soll bezahlen und weiß noch nicht einmal was ich gemacht haben soll.
Jetzt der Hammer. Habe Heute die Post bekommen und soll bis Dienstag den 16.04 2013 das Geld überweisen.
Das stinkt doch zum Himmel. Kann mir bitte einer einen Rat geben?.


----------



## Hippo (13 April 2013)

Wenn Du nicht sicher bist daß Du nichts abgeschlossen hast würde ich die ganz einfach fragen was das soll bzw was Du da gekauft haben sollst. Nach Erhalt der Antwort kannst Du immer noch entscheiden ob Du denen dann den Stinkefinger zeigst und es drauf ankommen läßt oder tatsächlich was gekauft hast.


----------



## karim (2 September 2013)

2.9.2013

Hallo,
auch ich habe grossse Probleme. Mit meiner Telekomrechnung für July 2013 wurden mir 2 x kleine Beträge
abgebucht (1 x mr. net und 1 x  dtms). Angeblich soll die Auskunft angerufen worden sein. Das kann garnicht stimmen. Wir haben schon seit mehr als 20 Jahren keine Auskunft mehr angerufen und es hat
auch ausser meiner Frau und mir niemand Zugang zu unserem Telefon. Habe sofort Telekom und die beiden
anderen Anbieter angeschrieben und mitgeteilt, dass von unserem Anschluss  aus keine Auskunft angerufen
wurde.  Bei der Telekom habe ich den abgebuchten Betrag zurückgeholt und das bezahlt, was meinem Vertrag entspricht.Von dtms habe ich nicht gehört, aber von mr. net group erhielt ich eine Mahnung, bei dem die Hauptforderung mit dem Betrag auf der Telekomrechnung schon nicht übereinstimmte und noch eine saftige Mahngebühr (3 x höher als der eigentl. Betrag) hinzukam. Habe daraufhin mitgeteilt, dass keine Auskunft angerufen wurde und daher auch nicht bezahlt würde. Nun erhalte ich von einem Inkasso (the collect group) eine weitere Mahnung mit weiteren Gebühren (31 x höher als die Hauptforderung).
Habe nun nochmals dargelegt, dass die Auskunft nicht angerufen wurde und ich nicht bezahlen werde,
was nicht genutzt wurde. Der Telekom habe ich mitgeteilt, dass sie diese Angelegenheit für mich kostenlos aus der Welt schaffen soll und ich habe die Abbuchung entzogen, falls das nicht klappt und
angedroht, den mit Telekom laufenden Vertrag aufzukündigen.
Was könnte ich sonst noch tun ??? Die bringen es doch tatsächlich fertig, für einen Betrag unter 1 € vor Gericht zu ziehen. Das sind Abzocker (hoch 5). M. E. hängen die mit der Telekom zusammen, oder die Telekom hat die Kundendaten zumindest teilweise verkauft und sie wollen Kohle machen (alleine schon der Name des Inkasso  - the collection group - spricht für sich.
Die Telekom ist aber auch nicht besser. Nachdem ich im Jahre 2011 mit 1 & 1 Schwierigkeiten hatte, weil
deren Produkte entgegen ihrer eigenen Aussage nicht funktionierten, hatte ich fast 3/4 Jahr kein Telefon und bin zu Telekomgewechselt, die mir jedoch über mehrere Monagte immer irgendwelche Pakete berechneten, die weder bestellt, noch gewünscht, noch genutzt wurden. Gibt es denn heutzutage n ur noch Betrüger ???

karim


----------



## Hippo (2 September 2013)

Hast Du der Telekom mitgeteilt daß Deine zukünftigen Zahlungen AUSSCHLIESSLICH für originäre Dienstleistungen der Telekom zu verwenden sind?
Das ist wichtig. Sonst könnten die auf die Idee kommen Deine Kohle erst mit den Rückständen Deiner Freunde zu verrechnen.
Ansonsten forderst Du noch ein "qualifiziertes Prüfprotokoll nach §45i TKG" an  <<< OBACHT - muß innerhalb 8 Wochen passieren!


----------



## bernhard (2 September 2013)

http://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/tkg_2004/__45h.html


> *§ 45h Rechnungsinhalt, Teilzahlungen*
> 
> (2) Hat der Teilnehmer vor oder bei der Zahlung nichts Anderes bestimmt, so sind Teilzahlungen des Teilnehmers an den rechnungsstellenden Anbieter auf die in der Rechnung ausgewiesenen Forderungen nach ihrem Anteil an der Gesamtforderung der Rechnung zu verrechnen.


----------



## Kate (21 Januar 2014)

Ich hatte heute auf meiner telefonrechnung auch von der nedgroup 67,23 euro ausgewiesen, eine nette dame des unternehmens teilte mir mit das über meine festnetznummer irgendwelche onlinespielutensilien gekauft worden seinen , MEIN LIEBER SOHN SPIELT onlinegames :-(
die telekom teilte mir mit das man eine blacklist mit allen nummer die gesperrt werden sollen, anlegen kann ( für einmalig 10,33 euro) habe ich jetzt gemacht, denn man sei selbst verantwortlich für sperrungen von drittanbietern, also macht das lieber bevor das böse erwachen kommt :-(


----------



## Hippo (21 Januar 2014)

Guggst Du >>> http://www.computerbetrug.de/hohe-rechnungen-durch-kostenlose-spiele


----------



## ElkeLadytheFirst (8 November 2014)

Kotzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
mich hat es  auch erwischt  41,98 euro  und   ich bin  mir 1000 pro sicher  das wir  das nicht  waren ,denn mein  sohn  war nicht zu Hause,er war im Urlaub und  ich brauch so nen schweinkram  garantiert nicht und ansonsten hat keiner  Zugang  zu meinem  FN.
Was kann ich nun tun ????? die Kohle ist  ganz  sicher weg oder


----------



## bernhard (8 November 2014)

Es gibt alle Hinweise hier im Forum, aber hier ist das komplett in der Zusammenstellung

http://www.vz-nrw.de/Telefonrechnung-Abrechnung-Mahnung-und-Reklamation

Bei weiteren Fragen die Verbraucherzentralen ansprechen.


----------

